# News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW



## Borg (14. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich gerade von meinem Tacklehändler erfahren habe, liegt bereits ein Antrag beim Umweltministerium vor, dass zukünftig auch in NRW die Kurspflicht für die Fischereiprüfung eingeführt werden soll! Es sieht wohl auch so aus, als wenn der Antrag angenommen wird.

Nur für die, die es noch nicht wussten....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Ulli3D (14. November 2009)

*AW: News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Ich halte es erstmal für ein Gerücht |bla:

Zudem, wer bei dem Prüfungsstoff in NRW die Kurspflicht fordert, der geht davon aus, dass wir Pisa schon lange verloren haben:q


----------



## Borg (14. November 2009)

*AW: News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich halte es erstmal für ein Gerücht |bla:
> 
> Zudem, wer bei dem Prüfungsstoff in NRW die Kurspflicht fordert, der geht davon aus, dass wir Pisa schon lange verloren haben:q



Mein Tacklehändler ist da eigentlich eine ziemlich zuverlässige Quelle .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. November 2009)

*AW: News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Das stellt keiner in Frage 

Das was ich aber hingegen in Frage stelle ist der Sinn und Nutzen eines solchen Kurses... Bei der Kompaktheit der Prüfung und der doch sehr überschaulichen Fragenstellung ist der Kurs voll fürn A...


----------



## Berlinerstar (15. November 2009)

*AW: News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Reine Geld macherei,zumal es dort sowie so nur um die anwesenheit geht,morgens in ne liste eingetragen bis zum mittag geschlafen,dann in die Zweite liste eingetragen und tschüss#h
Haben viele in meinem Kurs so gemacht.


----------



## Borg (16. November 2009)

*AW: News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Jo, dass in NRW so nen Kurs weder Sinn noch Nutzen hat, da sind wir uns, glaub ich, alle einig! 

Den einzigen Vorteil, den ich darin sehe ist, dass zukünftig unsere Fischereiprüfungen vielleicht auch in den Bundesländern anerkannt wird, wo bereits eine Kurspflicht besteht, wie z. B. in Bayern. Im Moment ist es ja so, dass wenn ich nach Bayern ziehen würde, ich nach Ablauf meines Fischereischeins, dort ne neue Prüfung machen müsste, weil die unsere net anerkennen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Ulli3D (16. November 2009)

*AW: News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Wer erzählt denn solchen Müll?

Schau mal hier:

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/bayern/bay_verordnung.html

§2 sagt eigentlich alles aus. 

"... Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins auf Grund einer Fischerprüfung nach Satz 1 setzt voraus, daß der Antragsteller zum Zeitpunkt der Ablegung der Prüfung seine Hauptwohnung *nicht* in Bayern hatte ..."


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. November 2009)

*AW: News zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Reine Geld macherei,zumal es dort sowie so nur um die anwesenheit geht,morgens in ne liste eingetragen bis zum mittag geschlafen,dann in die Zweite liste eingetragen und tschüss#h
> Haben viele in meinem Kurs so gemacht.



also wie beim Führerschein...#c


----------

